# Jim's Geeky Weekend



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

I had a class Sunday with David Marks, the host of Wood Works on the DIY channel. It was scheduled from 9 - 5, but we ended up staying until 6:30. Very cool! The class dealt with veneering and inlays. I'll be putting it all to use on my next set of speakers this winter.

*Wood Works site:*
http://www.diynetwork.com/diy/shows_wwk/

*David's site:*
http://www.djmarks.com/

*David and my geeky self:*


----------



## brent_s (Feb 26, 2007)

Too cool! Can't wait to see the new project. Any hints about drivers/design/etc. ?


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

I could tell you, but I'd have to kill you. 

Actually, I haven't ironed out the details yet. I may get started on remodelling my kitchen and have to postpone the fun stuff.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

We (my wife included) are so jealous. We both love that show. My wife is the turner/carver and I'm the table/cabinet maker. One of these days I am going to plan a trip around going to one of his classes.

I can give you one piece of advice: prototype! Despite the extra work, get a pair of your speakers perfect with MDF, sandeply, or solid scrap pine finished before using the good wood.

I'm on prototype 4 of my current project and boy am I glad I started with cheap pine instead of bubinga. The biggest advantage is that it lets you play around with router settings for insetting the drivers. Not something that everyone gets right the first time. Once I got the order of cuts that made the driver recess and hole perfect, I wrote them down on the template so I could get it perfect when using the expensive wood.

Good luck and lots of pics! (I say as a hypcrite because I never get around to taking any  )


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

Tell your wife that I got to see two of his vessels in person and they were ungodly beautiful. We were just standing there talking and he pulled one out of his bag, uncovered it and handed it over to me like it was a six pack of beer. I wanted to run out the door and jump in the truck. 

His gilding and chemical patina finishes are unbelievable. A camera can't do it justice. It doesn't pic up the depth or detail. 

If you ever get a chance to take a class with him, do it. You forget he's on TV within the first minute or two. He's super nice and very easy to talk to. He's like your next door neighbor. Well, not mine. I don't care for mine. lol


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

That's the mantra at our house. 

"prototype, prototype, prototype!"

Even my sons know the value of prototyping. We build multiple versions of Pinewood Derby cars and Raingutter Regatta boats for Cub scouts.


----------

